

Ask HN: Is Facebook having serious database inconsistency problems? - stefanobernardi

Lately Facebook groups have become close to unusable due to comments and posts appearing and disappearing randomly.
This looks like major db inconsistency / cache problems to me.
Is this the case? And, if so, is it due just to their scale or to new development strategies gone wrong.<p>p.s. I noticed this only in the groups product.
======
sek
I had the experience that some private messages disappeared, the people i send
those never got them. It happend more than once where i am sure about it.
Maybe i did something wrong but there is no way to find out.

Since then i never send important messages any more over facebook. There is no
way you can be sure they got the messages or can find out why they don't got
them. E-Mail feels less like a black box.

~~~
stefanobernardi
I've never had those problems, but it could very well be that I never actually
knew about them and just assumed people would not reply to me or assume they
got my message.

------
kajjinai
I have seen one other strange behavior. My wife and I use the same laptop. She
had logged into FB. When I was using it, i signed out of her account and
signed into my account. I then saw some posts from my wife's friends who are
not my friends. Strange.

------
terryjsmith
I think a database inconsistency is unlikely, though possible, I imagine they
would be very on top of that. It is more likely a caching or replication issue
(maybe to do with their new data center -- entirely speculation).

------
surendra_sedhai
I am also facing the same issue. Number of facebook likes for my sites is also
inconsistent. Change in the number is not that significant, however, the
inconsistency problem is there.

------
laxk
Confirm. I have same issues with groups.

